# New 270bh St. Louis



## STL270H (Jun 14, 2009)

We just picked up our new Outback a 270BH from Timber View RV Center in Mokena just outside of Chicago Friday. We decided on the floor plan and wanted to get the unit before our vacation on June 26th. Timber View was one of the few dealers I could find near St. Louis that had a 270BH or could get one in time. Tim at the factory helped me find the dealers with stock. Timber View matched the price of the RV wholesalers on the web; none of them could deliver a unit until the end of July. We worked with Tom and he was great.

We spent our first night at Leisure Lake Membership Resort about 30 miles from Timber View to make sure the unit did not have any problems, headed back to St. Louis about noon and got home in time for dinner. We spent all day today transferring everything over from our old camper (Rockwood Roo).

So far everything is great and the whole family is excited about our vacation.

Craig


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Craig,

Welcome to Outbackers! I hope you have many safe and memory filled trips in your new Outback. Always good to see another Missourian on the forum. I grew up in St. Louis (Town & Country), but moved away when I joined the Army in 84 where I still am. Still have family there and try to visit as often as I can. Take care.

Vince


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Craig!







Welcome! Nice floorplan--we went back and forth with that one and the 250 when we were shopping. It's going to be fabulous for you!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Welcome to Outbackers from a fellow St. Louisan!!!*


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

So where ya at in StL?

We just moved back home from Wentzville a couple of years ago.

Paul


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats - and welcome to the Outbackers!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## STL270H (Jun 14, 2009)

MO7Bs said:


> So where ya at in StL?
> 
> We just moved back home from Wentzville a couple of years ago.
> 
> Paul


We live in the Kirkwood area, spending all of are time getting ready for our next camping trip. We leave next Friday for 11 days at Lost Valley Lake Resort a few hours from St. Louis.

Craig


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

WELCOME IN.....It's nice to see another from the great MO. Enjoy your new Outback and have many safe travels.

David


----------

